# Quick workout



## Felinia (Aug 11, 2021)

I had a quick workout sitting on an armless chair, waiting for my PC to cleanse.  I just put on Status Quo's Anniversary Waltz and did 10 minutes of arm pumping, leg cycling and body twisting at full tilt whilst terrifying the cat as I sang along!    Now I need a drink!!


----------

